# Radial Expansion Dining Table



## texasblue4

I am looking for the plans for a Radial Expansion Dining Table that is not the Jupe style. It appears as an 8-pointed star in the center only that drops down and pops up as the sections seperate and go back together around the perimeter of the table as it is spun. It doesnot look like the Oscarde la Renta tables in Century House Furniture Collection. Carpentry...wmv I hope this link comes through. Any help provided would be so appreciated. Thanks.
Sherry
[email protected]


----------



## NKYDarrell

texasblue4 said:


> I am looking for the plans for a Radial Expansion Dining Table that is not the Jupe style. It appears as an 8-pointed star in the center only that drops down and pops up as the sections seperate and go back together around the perimeter of the table as it is spun. It doesnot look like the Oscarde la Renta tables in Century House Furniture Collection. Carpentry...wmv I hope this link comes through. Any help provided would be so appreciated. Thanks.
> Sherry
> [email protected]


 
the link doesn't work. I've never heard of Jupe style either. are there any more links that you could point to?


----------



## woodnthings

*Like this:*

The link has been removed by Yahoo for some unkown reason. See youtube videos below!


----------



## NKYDarrell

woodnthings said:


> *YouTube - DB Fletcher capstan schwartz expanding table*


 
OMG that is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## texasblue4

*Radial Expansion Table - db Fletcher*

YES!!! Isn't it? I found it last night after looking for 2 hours. That was the link I had attached, but just the videp of the Yacht" table in motion no identifiers of the web site. Now all I need are plans and hardware used to make this amazing piece of ART work!!! Thanks for your help. Sherry


----------



## woodnthings

*Do you like this one?*





Maybe it's just me, but I have a feeling that who ever designed and engineered that first one, is not going to give the plans away for free.
I could be wrong however. Some things found on "Yachts" money can't buy, or should be able to anyway! That one belongs right up there with the 7 Wonders of Wood Working in my book. I don't know what the other 6 are, but nothing I ever made or will made the list! So I don't know where you go from here fpor plans but I'll still try to find out.:thumbsup: bill
here's the other 1 of 2 from deanopain:


----------



## NKYDarrell

http://www.dbfletcher.com/capstan/

This is the maker of the table you saw in the video. it says they have a patent on the design. I doubt you are going to be able to find plans or hardware for it anywhere. 

I searched some for their tables and their basic expanding table goes for $14,000 and the one in the video above goes for $32,000. Good luck.

Edit:

sorry, those prices were in British Pounds. Given the exchange rate, 1 pound = 1.61 dollars. 

12 seat Rising and Furling Table. 154 cms – 230 cms (60.25” – 90.50”): £32,000 Pounds Sterling
10 seat Rising and Furling Table. 120 cms – 187 cms (47.25” – 73.50”): £26,300 Pounds Sterling
8 seat Rising and Furling Table. 103 cms – 153 cms (40.5” – 60.25”): £18,600 Pounds Sterling
6 seat Rising and Furling Table. 80 cms – 123 cms (31.5” – 48.5”): £13,150 Pounds Sterling


----------



## woodnthings

*Thanks for following up on this NYDarrell*

Anyone interested in going into the $32.000 table business? LeoG ? :laughing: Seems that money can buy anything! What was the expression? Throw money at it until it works...Well, very ingenious and well crafted to boot.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## texasblue4

*Thank you both so very much*

Thank yall both so very much. :yes: I do believe it is a "bit" pricey, gorgeous though. I am still looking to see what (if anything) I can find about the construction and hardware. Somebody, somewhere has something and will be willing to share!:boat: The company I work for is a proponent of your quote...Throw money at it until it works. Guess another option is to expieriment as I go. :laughing: Of course that means more $$$$$$. Thanks again to the both of you for your help. Sherry:icon_smile:


----------



## cabinetman

texasblue4 said:


> Thank yall both so very much. :yes: I do believe it is a "bit" pricey, gorgeous though. I am still looking to see what (if anything) I can find about the construction and hardware. Somebody, somewhere has something and will be willing to share!:boat: The company I work for is a proponent of your quote...Throw money at it until it works. Guess another option is to expieriment as I go. :laughing: Of course that means more $$$$$$. Thanks again to the both of you for your help. Sherry:icon_smile:



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

*Here is the complete construction data *for making that table.


----------



## woodnthings

*Holy Socks Batman and C-man!*

Viewing that step by step process, it took about 1/2 hr to read it all, was about the most humbling woodworking experience I never had. Who is this guy, woodworking and electrical genius, he makes me feel like a real "hacker of wood"  But I'm glad to know that this kind of work exists. Something to reach for when I get older and have more skills ...heh...heh...Not in my lifetime! Thanks C-man :laughing: bill


----------



## texasblue4

*WOW...I am AWED.*

Cabinetman,

Thank you for the Welcome.

Thank you so much for sharing that truly awesome job! :thumbup: What a beautiful table, Such fantastic work.:notworthy:

Sherry


----------



## joasis

That is an awesome read for any woodworker. The demonstration of applied thought to making a project come together is beyond belief. 

I encourage all of you to take the time to read this, it will inspire you to think outside the traditional box on a lot of projects.


----------



## woodnthings

*This wood worker has a great webstie !*

The name of the woodworker who made the table in C-mans post is Rick Christopherson.
Here's the link: http://www.waterfront-woods.com/
There are tips on electrical wiring for woodworkers, self-starting mag switch power tools :furious:, mathematical solutions to precise cutting angles...IT IS AWESOME! :thumbsup: bill

BTW: 
Click "rate this thread" above and to give it up to 5 stars!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zircon

*When only an original will do*

Current ad for circa 1850 Jupe table


----------



## GeorgeC

The construction of that table was truly done by a superior craftsman.

The person who had the imagination to make the original design was even more amazing. 

G


----------



## OpenDesignDude

A beautiful table indeed! I went to the gentleman’s website, and noticed that some of the articles were originally posted on The Oak Factory website….a very familiar name from the past. I used to visit there often back in the mid 90’s. Is it still around? I couldn't find it on Google.


A little bit of insider knowledge----I just ended a four year stint as a Furniture Designer (the entire interior on a yacht is called furniture) at a prestigious yacht maker, and fancy mechanical Main Salon tables are the norm. They are used as a sales device at the boat shows in Florida and Monaco….. and in many cases money is no object. 
But you are very unlikely to see one on the web other than pictures of it in action. Designers where I worked are required to sign very strict non disclosure agreements. It’s too bad though, because none of the ones we built are patented, and they are never built twice. Gazillionairs do not like other peoples leftovers. They are also very expensive to build.....

I have a few links to yacht stuff I designed on a brand new woodworking page on my website. There are also free plans for a plywood toilet (of all things), and a tutorial for modeling a 3D door as well (somewhat advanced). The plans need a little tweeking, so feedback would be welcome.:yes:

Mark
The Open Design Project


----------



## gjhzyy

Useful information.


----------



## woodnthings

*Really!*



gjhzyy said:


> Useful information.


Really?


----------



## cabinetman

gjhzyy said:


> Useful information.





woodnthings said:


> Really!



Gotta admit,,,useful information...really!


----------



## Cowdog80

Okay...that's pretty darn cool. Good luck!


----------



## frankp

OpenDesignDude, your website doesn't show up properly in Firefox 3.0.14. All your frames are overlapping and it's very difficult to read. Also, none of your embedded links seem to actually work. (IE the link to your "Yacht Design Page" doesn't actually link to anything, it's just blue text.)


----------



## OpenDesignDude

Thanks Frank. I usually test the site in all of the major browsers, but it looks as though I forgot Firefox this last update. What a total mess! Should be fixed now, thanks again!


----------



## jscraftmasters

The page for the complete plans on how to build the Capstan table is no longer valid, I was wondering if anyone still had the info and could forward it to me. I have spent the whole day looking without any success. Thanks


----------



## cabinetman

jscraftmasters said:


> The page for the complete plans on how to build the Capstan table is no longer valid, I was wondering if anyone still had the info and could forward it to me. I have spent the whole day looking without any success. Thanks


 





 

This might be what you're looking for.










 







.


----------



## jscraftmasters

Thank You so much


----------



## woodache

*hey my friend*



cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> *Here is the complete construction data *for making that table.


the link isnt working anymore, i 'd like to see these data, mail me 'em plz? or fix this link ty in advance :thumbsup: im reffering in Fletcher's plans if possible


----------



## cabinetman

woodache said:


> the link isnt working anymore, i 'd like to see these data, mail me 'em plz? or fix this link ty in advance :thumbsup: im reffering in Fletcher's plans if possible
> ​


 ​

This is the link I have...same one as in post #25:

http://www.waterfront-woods.com/Projects/RoundTable/TableBlog.html








 







.


----------



## thegaffer65

Hello,
I just joined because I'm looking for plans to build a table similar to the type built by DB Fletcher (these are uber expensive), but my skill level isn't up to building an expensive table (30,000 British Pounds) like that. Maybe one of these days. 
Has anyone discovered plans for building these type tables? I am reading the "Expanding Round Table Construction Blog" now. I would be willing to build a table like the one built by Western Heritage Furniture if I can find plans.
I am searching Google but any help from you all would be much appreciated.

TheGaffer


----------

